# Domestic Rabbits



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

We are moving to a bigger house and in the next couple of months we will be looking at getting a dog. I raise domestic rabbits and my question is can i use them to train a dog?


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

i have used domestics to train my really young pups,but they seem to catch them fairly quick,unless you have some runners.


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

No runners I was just curious about the body scent and the urine. I figured general shape is close. Besides searching this forum where is the best place to start learning about training? Is there a number one book or video i should be looking for?


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

You can use them but what I do is just live trap a wild cotton tail take dog to open area so he can see rabbit run when you let them go usually only takes a couple of times before they will take off after it. Just make sure your dog is ready to start. I usually will do this at 4 to 5 months of age. This time of year rabbits are easier to catch.


----------



## Zac (Dec 11, 2007)

rabbithuntingonline.com
This is a good forum with alot of knowledgeable people and alot of info on rabbit huntin.


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the responces. I kind of figured theres nothing like using the real thing. I'll definately check out that website and any other info anyone wants to pass along. 

Mason


----------



## Mike M. (Jan 20, 2006)

If you leave them on the ground for a while ( couple weeks) and let their legs build up you would be surprised at how good they run.Ive used them for training pups as old as 6 months.


----------

